# Monday 7/1 AM Kirks Pt to Portarlington PPB



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

If anyone's keen the good and fair people of Geelong apparently need me next Monday arvo....so a Mon morn fishing opportunity pops up anywhere from the Cook through to a Portarlington channel run (throwing in Kirks Pt and Avalon). Any keeness post here...early weather looks like we''ll have some silk to milk


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

forecast is looking smashing early next week...goodluck on the hunt 
and tonights toedip for ya sounds delectable 8)


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

forecast is looking smashing early next week...goodluck on the hunt 
and tonights toedip for ya sounds delectable 8)


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Sounds tempting but I the evil mistress has me in her grips all next week


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

The toedip never eventuated (saw chop and got lazy)...although I did get to meet AGE. Brownie points rescued for Mondays run! Rescuing brownie points sounds like next weeks agenda for ya Gone...may ya have a tail wind combined with a run in tide on that front


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

On da Portarlington front, I did mange a few hours near the Old Channel and Marker no 3 without luck. I did see a nice 6kg red boated to a pair of fella's who opened their seasons (not years) account with a beaut....and celebarated in style. Well done to them, persistence paying off! Out of 15 boats though it was the only fish I saw fall, and I drove home with the crazy aunt thinking there's still some nice red rewards for the patient.


----------

